# Fat Harassment at Burger King



## desertcheeseman (Jul 12, 2010)

A BBW friend of mine just called me up with a horrible story. She just went through the drive through at a brand-new Burger King that just opened up in her town. When she pulled up to the window to receive her meal, the girl working the window gawked at her for several seconds, mouth open wide in shock, like she had never seen a BBW before in her life. And when my friend started pulling away, she shouted "Hey, look at that fat bitch" and apparently several other employees looked at her and started laughing. She called me in tears about the incident, and while I did my best to calm her down, I wish I could have done something more for her. The thing about it is, my friend isn't all that fat. She is tall and curvy and possibly 300 pounds at the very most. And the woman doing the harassing was also overweight... and even though my friend lives in the Deep South and BBWs are far from uncommon there, the employee looked and reacted like my friend was some kind of circus freak. I tried contacting the store manager but the best I could get out of him was a half-hearted "we'll look into it." Is there anything I can do? Would contacting Burger King's corporate office or the media accomplish anything? Have any of you been in a situation like this? How do you encourage a friend who has had her self-esteem vaporized by a callous, careless food service worker?


----------



## calauria (Jul 12, 2010)

desertcheeseman said:


> A BBW friend of mine just called me up with a horrible story. She just went through the drive through at a brand-new Burger King that just opened up in her town. When she pulled up to the window to receive her meal, the girl working the window gawked at her for several seconds, mouth open wide in shock, like she had never seen a BBW before in her life. And when my friend started pulling away, she shouted "Hey, look at that fat bitch" and apparently several other employees looked at her and started laughing. She called me in tears about the incident, and while I did my best to calm her down, I wish I could have done something more for her. The thing about it is, my friend isn't all that fat. She is tall and curvy and possibly 300 pounds at the very most. And the woman doing the harassing was also overweight... and even though my friend lives in the Deep South and BBWs are far from uncommon there, the employee looked and reacted like my friend was some kind of circus freak. I tried contacting the store manager but the best I could get out of him was a half-hearted "we'll look into it." Is there anything I can do? Would contacting Burger King's corporate office or the media accomplish anything? Have any of you been in a situation like this? How do you encourage a friend who has had her self-esteem vaporized by a callous, careless food service worker?



I would have pulled a Madea....Which would be to jump out of my car, go in side, grab her and put her in a headlock and dare her to, "Say something else!!"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 12, 2010)

I would DEFINITELY contact corporate if you feel like the store manager isn't doing anything.


----------



## calauria (Jul 12, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I would DEFINITELY contact corporate if you feel like the store manager isn't doing anything.



Yes, seriously, I would contact corporate.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 12, 2010)

I just fucking hate when people feel the need to say things like this.

A few months ago, my friend and I went to Panera Bread for lunch. My friend only got a fruit smoothie and a cookie. Our cashier made a face and said "Wow, that's healthy.  "

I wanted to punch her fucking lights out! How dare she say something out loud to someone she doesn't know. How about you shut the hell up and get our food!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 12, 2010)

Ohhh that motherfucking bitch. What the fuck is wrong with that cashier? Oh wait, I better not call her a bitch. Someone might complain about it.

But seriously, I wish I was there so I could've complained in person and ripped into the little pissant whore.


----------



## olwen (Jul 12, 2010)

If it were me, I'd have said something back to her. I say, go to that place in person with your friend, have her point out the girl and get a different manager and complain again till you either get an apology or a free meal. I bet you that if you call her out in front of the other customers who in the deep south may also be the same size, she will be embarrassed and will never do it again.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 12, 2010)

I am a madea kind of girl myself...i would have put her head in their flame broiler


----------



## truebebeblue (Jul 12, 2010)

They do have surveillance on the cashier and the people in the drive thru.
Contact the regional manager... the one above the store manager andand corporate...that way the local manager has an incident report to answer to. 
She needs to find out/recall as much about the time date location and employee as possible when making the report.Demand that they fire the employees involved.They have proof. There is no reason this should be overlooked.


----------



## DharmaDave (Jul 12, 2010)

That is one of the most incredibly horrible stories I've ever heard. Really, people need to grow up. What kind of moron treats another person in that way?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 12, 2010)

If she has her name, she can probably get her in a lot of trouble with that. I know it hurts now, but the sooner the better. Most of the time a place like that would believe the customer is always right, and while it may not guarantee something like getting fired, it can at least get keep the rude person on their toes.


----------



## toni (Jul 12, 2010)

desertcheeseman said:


> A BBW friend of mine just called me up with a horrible story. She just went through the drive through at a brand-new Burger King that just opened up in her town. When she pulled up to the window to receive her meal, the girl working the window gawked at her for several seconds, mouth open wide in shock, like she had never seen a BBW before in her life. And when my friend started pulling away, she shouted "Hey, look at that fat bitch" and apparently several other employees looked at her and started laughing. She called me in tears about the incident, and while I did my best to calm her down, I wish I could have done something more for her. The thing about it is, my friend isn't all that fat. She is tall and curvy and possibly 300 pounds at the very most. And the woman doing the harassing was also overweight... and even though my friend lives in the Deep South and BBWs are far from uncommon there, the employee looked and reacted like my friend was some kind of circus freak. I tried contacting the store manager but the best I could get out of him was a half-hearted "we'll look into it." Is there anything I can do? Would contacting Burger King's corporate office or the media accomplish anything? Have any of you been in a situation like this? How do you encourage a friend who has had her self-esteem vaporized by a callous, careless food service worker?



Disgusting behavior. I would contact corporate and tell them the store manager did NOTHING. People like this make me sick. :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Jul 12, 2010)

Report it. 

And... it doesn't matter if your friend is not " all that big and is curvy and tall and maybe 300 pounds "...nor does it matter if the young woman spewing the crap is fat. It is simply not an OK thing to happen.


----------



## calauria (Jul 12, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> I am a madea kind of girl myself...i would have put her head in their flame broiler



I lurv you!!!:wubu:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree with everyone saying the behavior needs to be reported, and ASAP.

Ideally she would be the one calling on her own behalf, but if she doesn't feel up to it, for whatever reason, that seems like a good thing for you to do as her friend. If it doesn't get told by someone, the same thing is likely to happen again, and it needs to end here.


----------



## Vespertine (Jul 12, 2010)

Horrible. Seems like this kinda crap is on the rise, anecdotally. 

Tell your friend to be sure to use the word discrimination when she contacts the manager or corporate because that seems to make people wake up.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 12, 2010)

I would have screeched my brakes, put it in park and marched RIGHT FUCKING BACK UP to the window, flipping off anyone who honked at me and screamed until I got the manager and got that cuntbitch fired. 

AIN'T NO TIME FOR THAT.


...this might be why people don't say stupid shit to me, though.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 12, 2010)

They did that shit to me once at my local Mc Donalds - just once !!!! I call and complained and no one has ever said anything or looked at me funny again.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 12, 2010)

I'd play some gritball.


Seriously though, if someone starts it, you better believe the gloves will come off. You start some shit with me, it's over. I have no problem breaking someone down to tears. It's pretty easy.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'd play some gritball.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if someone starts it, you better believe the gloves will come off. You start some shit with me, it's over. I have no problem breaking someone down to tears. It's pretty easy.



Haha gritball...I wrote that on a dry erase board at work..


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 12, 2010)

As others have mentioned report them ....that type of behaviour cannot be tolerated...



Would love to have seen these asshole folks make light of Ken Patera or Mr. Saito








*Ken Patera*





*Mr. Saito*

_On April 6, 1984, Patera and fellow AWA heel Masa Saito were denied service after hours at a McDonald's restaurant in Waukesha, Wisconsin, prompting an angry Patera to "allegedly" throw a large rock through the window (Ken claims that a former employee threw the rock but he got the blame.) He and Saito assaulted the policemen sent to arrest them later at a hotel. Sixteen months later, by which point Patera had returned to the WWF, he was sentenced to two years in prison.

In a Classic Heel style interview Patera once looked into a camera and said "Win if you Can Lose if You Must but always Cheat" _

Source: Academic Dictionaries:Ken Patera


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 13, 2010)

DharmaDave said:


> That is one of the most incredibly horrible stories I've ever heard. Really, people need to grow up. What kind of moron treats another person in that way?



I have to agree-I believe society in general needs to grow up in terms of respecting others.


----------



## Chode McBlob (Jul 13, 2010)

It sounds like a case of "the pot calling the kettle black".


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2010)

Chode McBlob said:


> It sounds like a case of "the pot calling the kettle black".



ummmmm.....I think you missed a huge pointy point


----------



## joswitch (Jul 13, 2010)

desertcheeseman said:


> A BBW friend of mine just called me up with a horrible story. She just went through the drive through at a brand-new Burger King that just opened up in her town. When she pulled up to the window to receive her meal, the girl working the window gawked at her for several seconds, mouth open wide in shock, like she had never seen a BBW before in her life. And when my friend started pulling away, she shouted "Hey, look at that fat bitch" and apparently several other employees looked at her and started laughing. She called me in tears about the incident, and while I did my best to calm her down, I wish I could have done something more for her. The thing about it is, my friend isn't all that fat. She is tall and curvy and possibly 300 pounds at the very most. And the woman doing the harassing was also overweight... and even though my friend lives in the Deep South and BBWs are far from uncommon there, the employee looked and reacted like my friend was some kind of circus freak. I tried contacting the store manager but the best I could get out of him was a half-hearted "we'll look into it." Is there anything I can do? Would contacting Burger King's corporate office or the media accomplish anything? Have any of you been in a situation like this? How do you encourage a friend who has had her self-esteem vaporized by a callous, careless food service worker?



If someone is an employee of a business you are a customer at and they pull this shiz? whip out the camera phone, record them in the act. Report and complain, complain, complain 'til they get sacked.


----------



## calauria (Jul 13, 2010)

joswitch said:


> If someone is an employee of a business you are a customer at and they pull this shiz? whip out the camera phone, record them in the act. Report and complain, complain, complain 'til they get sacked.



Oh!! You busted a rhyme!!!


----------



## joswitch (Jul 13, 2010)

calauria said:


> Oh!! You busted a rhyme!!!



An' I wasn't even tryin'!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 13, 2010)

desertcheeseman said:


> A BBW friend of mine just called me up with a horrible story. She just went through the drive through at a brand-new Burger King that just opened up in her town. When she pulled up to the window to receive her meal, the girl working the window gawked at her for several seconds, mouth open wide in shock, like she had never seen a BBW before in her life. And when my friend started pulling away, she shouted "Hey, look at that fat bitch" and apparently several other employees looked at her and started laughing. She called me in tears about the incident, and while I did my best to calm her down, I wish I could have done something more for her. The thing about it is, my friend isn't all that fat. She is tall and curvy and possibly 300 pounds at the very most. And the woman doing the harassing was also overweight... and even though my friend lives in the Deep South and BBWs are far from uncommon there, the employee looked and reacted like my friend was some kind of circus freak. I tried contacting the store manager but the best I could get out of him was a half-hearted "we'll look into it." Is there anything I can do? Would contacting Burger King's corporate office or the media accomplish anything? Have any of you been in a situation like this? How do you encourage a friend who has had her self-esteem vaporized by a callous, careless food service worker?



I am steamed reading this. That little heffa had the nerve to insult your friend with her $6.00 an hour job! She is lucky to be employed if it weren't for customers like your friend. The nerve of her. You said the cashier was overweight, was she less overweight than your friend? Classic case of "I'm big, but at least I'm not THAT big". I've seen that alot with some women. 

I am glad you contacted the store manager because that type of behaviour is unacceptable. The point is that you reported her and it's on the supervisor's mind-at least you did something. Just don't go back to that place. She's fat yet her money is good enough to keep the girl employed. You did the right thing.

People can be so nasty.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 13, 2010)

I would call the corporate office. Put it in writing, that way it leaves a paper trail. I would go one step further and get my friends involved. I would let them know on my FB page to boycott the place. Hit them in the wallet.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 13, 2010)

I miss the days when we would just TORCH THIS FUCKER


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2010)

jewels_mystery said:


> I would call the corporate office. Put it in writing, that way it leaves a paper trail. I would go one step further and get my friends involved. I would let them know on my FB page to boycott the place. Hit them in the wallet.



Would you wait until you see what managemant does, before you boycott? If not, then that seems to be going too far. It is not as if a company instructs their workers to verbally harass the customers.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 14, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Would you wait until you see what managemant does, before you boycott? If not, then that seems to be going too far. It is not as if a company instructs their workers to verbally harass the customers.



It would only make sense to wait UNTIL she sees what action the management will take. Though after that experience I would not return to that store.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2010)

jewels_mystery said:


> It would only make sense to wait UNTIL she sees what action the management will take. Though after that experience I would not return to that store.



Yeah, that's where it would make sense...but I have seen the opposite...that's why I was wondering.


----------



## Seda (Jul 14, 2010)

I've had a skinny young shank harrass me in the McDonald's drive through. I pulled into the waiting bay and stomped inside. My belly was huge (bbw+7 months pregnant = awesome belly), and she shit a brick! The manager took me seriously though and I haven't seen her their since. Written complaints are definitely the way to go though.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree with them about contacting management/corporate.

I had a similar situation with a friend a few weeks ago. As we were leaving a Denny's restaurant, one of a group of guys at a table shouted: "Hey, look at that fat guy" to my buddy.

Unfortunately, this was a customer and not an employee, so nothing could be done.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 14, 2010)

ugh that's just horrible...I would definitely call corporate too!!

I went through the line at Walmart once and was buying something stretchy in a size that was too small for me. The cashier (an older chubby woman) said, "umm you know this is like a 2x right??" and i was just flabbergasted...i was so shocked that i didn't know what to say at first. I mean, i could've been buying that for someone else even.

I went over to the front manager and told her what happened and she said she would talk with her. I got home and told my dad and he got super pissed and he called and spoke to the front manager too. The woman didn't lose her job but hopefully it stopped her from making comments like that to someone else.

So i would definitely pursue this if i were you...i mean, Burger King needs us fatties!!! lol


----------



## Lamia (Jul 14, 2010)

Go to the Burger King website and shoot off an email. Corporate will be down their throats.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jul 15, 2010)

It is good to see so many people coming up with activism ideas and no one is suggesting that the situation never happened.

Fat women are much safer to verbally attack the are fat men. Fat women are expected to do what you friend did, go home and cry and feel bad. Doing the same thing to a fat man is dangerious. A fat man might try to punch your lights out.

!. Ask the manager for the name and address of his boss.

2. Ask the manager what steps have been taken.

3. Expalin to the manager that, since fat people are not welcome at his establishment you would like to recomend an accepting place to your fat friends. Ask which one of his competitors he recomends.

4 When you contact corporate tell them the manager's answers to 2 and 3. 

5. Ask corporate which member of its competition your fat friends should patrionize. 

6. Tell comporation that, with their approval you will be happy to post their anwers here.

7. All of that should get people's attention and increase the chances that is never happens again.


----------



## Russell Williams (Jul 15, 2010)

This sentence can be translated as, "She was not all that ugly."

It does not matter. I taught a child who had a medical problem that caused his mouth to be extremely distorted. Had he gone through the drivein and someone called out to the other employe's expressing the opinion that my former student was unusually ugly, who would object to the insult on the grounds that the former student was not all that ugly. 

Insulting paying customers is both unacceptable and a bad business practice period.

Russell Williams


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jul 15, 2010)

joswitch said:


> If someone is an employee of a business you are a customer at and they pull this shiz? whip out the camera phone, record them in the act. Report and complain, complain, complain 'til they get sacked.



Alternatively you could just yell out "[email protected] you c#nt" and drive away.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 15, 2010)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Alternatively you could just yell out "[email protected] you c#nt" and drive away.



There is that, yes...


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 15, 2010)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Alternatively you could just yell out "[email protected] you c#nt" and drive away.



That's what I would have done. I have a low tolerance for bullshit.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 15, 2010)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Alternatively you could just yell out "[email protected] you c#nt" and drive away.



Typical Aussie remark!


----------



## curveyme (Jul 15, 2010)

desertcheeseman said:


> A BBW friend of mine just called me up with a horrible story. She just went through the drive through at a brand-new Burger King that just opened up in her town. When she pulled up to the window to receive her meal, the girl working the window gawked at her for several seconds, mouth open wide in shock, like she had never seen a BBW before in her life. And when my friend started pulling away, she shouted "Hey, look at that fat bitch" and apparently several other employees looked at her and started laughing. She called me in tears about the incident, and while I did my best to calm her down, I wish I could have done something more for her. The thing about it is, my friend isn't all that fat. She is tall and curvy and possibly 300 pounds at the very most. And the woman doing the harassing was also overweight... and even though my friend lives in the Deep South and BBWs are far from uncommon there, the employee looked and reacted like my friend was some kind of circus freak. I tried contacting the store manager but the best I could get out of him was a half-hearted "we'll look into it." Is there anything I can do? Would contacting Burger King's corporate office or the media accomplish anything? Have any of you been in a situation like this? How do you encourage a friend who has had her self-esteem vaporized by a callous, careless food service worker?



A similar thing happened to a friend of mine and his Uncle did /not/ stop until the person got fired (in that case is was an employee in a hardware store). It would have been bad enough if it was just her, but amplifying it to the whole store is unacceptable. We remain the only group which people feel safe to insult. Perhaps because we usually just take it and go on. 
As far as Burger King, it's all about the money - let them know they WILL lose sales by treating customers, the people who pay their salaries, like this. As for the worker, if it were me, I'd demand an apology.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 15, 2010)

*I would call the rain down on this chick and those who stood by her in this misdeed. Suggestions -*

Strike #1
Find out who owns this franchise and complain to him/her. Sometimes the franchise or stores are owned by individuals or groups of investors. Use goggle or look at tax records (state/city records are usually public) or business records of companies in your area. It would be ironic if the business owner was a BHM or BBW or had a spouse or child in that category (Check society pixs from local newspapers.)

Strike #2
Make a formal complaint (in writing) on the girl's offensive behavior. Be sure to state that you have previously complained verbally to the manager on duty at the time. (However, you do not know if he took any action.) As for an apology if you desire one. State you assume there are records of drive-thru transactions (as well as employees verbally mauling customers). Also state you assume there are written records of employee counseling for inappropriate behavior or business infractions and you think these should be reviewed and preserved if they become necessary as evidence. *(Moore's note - I wouldn't really expect that this would happen, this would just be a veiled threat about a lawsuit.)*

Strike #3
If you want to play hardball, mention that you are now afraid to use drive-thru services at Burger Kings. The person who berated you in public so viciously has made you too panic stricken to pull up to the order screen and the windows where the "bad people" are. You know in your mind this is not true for all Burger Kings. but nevertheless, your heart and spirit are crushed now and preventing you from being a customer. You have been deprived of a privilege that everyone else has. *(Moore's note - this is another veiled threat about a lawsuit.)*

Strike #4
If you do not get anywhere within a week or so or writing a letter or speaking to the company, you can also file a complaint with the BBB (Better Business Bureau) in your city. Most companies take a complaint very seriously and pay attention to negative feedback, correct it, or respond to it, so that is can be removed from their record.

I would make all correspondence in writing and typed (or computer generated). Be very business like and not emotional. Be factual.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jul 15, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Typical Aussie remark!



ha ha ha ha

It sure is! LOL!!


----------



## steadydecline (Jul 16, 2010)

As a lowly, 7.65/hour fast food worker (add on whatever adjectives you like--I know the public has a lot of terms for us, even though we make and serve their food, clean up their disgusting messes and deal with their horrible kids), I can't imagine speaking to a customer like that. I'm a bbw myself, but I'm one of the few working at my particular Mickey D's. I've never seen anyone there make comments about fat people, to them or behind their backs. I would urge her to speak to the store manager. I'm not familiar with Burger King policies, but I'm fairly certain that some bitch-firing would ensue.


----------



## RJI (Jul 16, 2010)

I actually had this happen to me before at a local McD's. I was with a few friends after being at a bar and we had the munchies. We ordered and pulled around and while my friend was checking the bag you could here the girl say to her coworker "I don't think they need any of this". My friend who is a big boy said " Sorry to disappoint you but I bet you stay in shape walking to take the bus and standing all day at your minimum wage loser job" and she was just left speechless as we drove away calling her trash and loser. 

I know its not nice to throw insults but she deserved it.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 16, 2010)

Deserved something...yes...but not something like that. Your small prick of a friend wasn't any better than her by knocking people who take the bus and work the jobs that allow you to swill beer and then go enjoy your munchies at 3AM.
I mean...really...if a person doesn't have the ability to zero in on the _individual _and what they are doing....just speed away in anger and go hit the side of a building with your bare fists.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jul 16, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I would DEFINITELY contact corporate if you feel like the store manager isn't doing anything.



Get corporate on their ass. Put the fear of God into them!!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 17, 2010)

calauria said:


> I would have pulled a Madea....Which would be to jump out of my car, go in side, grab her and put her in a headlock and dare her to, "Say something else!!"



I second this. lol


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 17, 2010)

desertcheeseman said:


> How do you encourage a friend who has had her self-esteem vaporized by a callous, careless food service worker?



Remind said friend that this is a *food service* worker.

I can't really say everything else I want to (about that job) in this forum...


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jul 17, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Deserved something...yes...but not something like that. Your small prick of a friend wasn't any better than her by knocking people who take the bus and work the jobs that allow you to swill beer and then go enjoy your munchies at 3AM.
> I mean...really...if a person doesn't have the ability to zero in on the _individual _and what they are doing....just speed away in anger and go hit the side of a building with your bare fists.



I'd say I have to agree here. Using generalizations against another group to condescendingly attack one person doesn't really work that well and may end up justifying them to do it more. I still stand by my earlier suggestion. Besides, calling your attacker a cunt takes less time and gets your point across nicely. ha ha ha ha

Especially since the word seems to be more offensive in North America than it does where I live (Australia).


----------



## mossystate (Jul 17, 2010)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Remind said friend that this is a *food service* worker.



May karma kiss your cheeseburgers with boogers and man juice. Bon Appetite!



Blackhawk2293 said:


> Especially since the word seems to be more offensive in North America than it does where I live (Australia).



Seems the same goes for performers in blackface.


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 17, 2010)

that's why she is flipping burgers can't amount to anything else


----------



## Szombathy (Jul 17, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> that's why she is flipping burgers can't amount to anything else



Now now...in this economy you'd be surprised how many intelligent, talented, and capable people have no choice but to flip burgers. Some people even choose to do so.

Though obviously, the person in question isn't one of those talented people.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 17, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> that's why she is flipping burgers can't amount to anything else




She flips them with her hanging belly!


----------



## orin (Jul 17, 2010)

calauria said:


> I would have pulled a Madea....Which would be to jump out of my car, go in side, grab her and put her in a headlock and dare her to, "Say something else!!"



u a chick ... u can do that 

that is some messed up shit tho .. for real !!!

I would have gone in the shop, get the girls name and made a complaint about her specifically


----------



## calauria (Jul 17, 2010)

Szombathy said:


> Now now...in this economy you'd be surprised how many intelligent, talented, and capable people have no choice but to flip burgers. Some people even choose to do so.
> 
> Though obviously, the person in question isn't one of those talented people.



Yeah there are a lot of intelligent visual artists, writers, musicians...etc..etc.. who work these jobs just to pay the bills. And, TEACHERS to supplement their income. Then of course, in South Florida there are people there who don't really want the demands of a career or the burdens of material things and just want to surf and enjoy other outdoor activities, hell, to enjoy life!! They work in fast food just to pay the bills. Yeah, of course they have more than one roommate, because apts. are expensive, but they are barely home, because they are off living. I used to live this way before I had kids, except I was a secretary and I was working on my art. I'm not a materialistic person. To me success is how much you enjoy your life, not acquiring "things."

But, I understand your attitude about this person and that your insult is meant for her only.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 17, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Strike #3
> If you want to play hardball, mention that you are now afraid to use drive-thru services at Burger Kings. The person who berated you in public so viciously has made you too panic stricken to pull up to the order screen and the windows where the "bad people" are. You know in your mind this is not true for all Burger Kings. but nevertheless, your heart and spirit are crushed now and preventing you from being a customer. You have been deprived of a privilege that everyone else has. *(Moore's note - this is another veiled threat about a lawsuit.)*


 
A fast food worker insulted her. It was uncalled for, and shouldn't have happened. It's happened to many of us, myself included. It's easy to second guess how it should have/could have been handled, but I know that when it happened to me, I was so aghast, I couldn't think of any response at all. But then, to put it in perspective: She was insulted by a random stranger. Your suggestion here is ... beyond the pale. Dishonest, to say the least. And I doubt very much that it would result in any kind of positive outcome for the OP's friend; it would, in fact, call into question the accuracy of ANY of her observations, since it's so clearly hyperbole. 

I think a word to the manager would suffice. Even if the employee isn't fired, it will at least serve as a warning to the manager, in case such a thing happens again, as it establishes a pattern. 

Ultimately, though ... it's a random incident, a regrettable one, but ... consider the source. And no, I'm not referring to a "lowly fast food worker" (in itself a classist, class_less_ insult), but just that she is a stranger who has no real ability to affect her life, either for the positive or negative, aside from what OP's friend allows.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 17, 2010)

I think you should go back to that Burger King, ask for the manager, get his name, get the store number and if possible the name or employee Id of the shitty worker and then we can all email the fuck out of corporate. However, say that someone gave you really excellent service during a really big order..or some such shit...lol.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 18, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> A fast food worker insulted her. It was uncalled for, and shouldn't have happened. It's happened to many of us, myself included. It's easy to second guess how it should have/could have been handled, but I know that when it happened to me, I was so aghast, I couldn't think of any response at all. But then, to put it in perspective: She was insulted by a random stranger. Your suggestion here is ... beyond the pale. Dishonest, to say the least. And I doubt very much that it would result in any kind of positive outcome for the OP's friend; it would, in fact, call into question the accuracy of ANY of her observations, since it's so clearly hyperbole.
> 
> I think a word to the manager would suffice. Even if the employee isn't fired, it will at least serve as a warning to the manager, in case such a thing happens again, as it establishes a pattern.
> 
> Ultimately, though ... it's a random incident, a regrettable one, but ... consider the source. And no, I'm not referring to a "lowly fast food worker" (in itself a classist, class_less_ insult), but just that she is a stranger who has no real ability to affect her life, either for the positive or negative, aside from what OP's friend allows.



TraciJo,

When I suggested that such an insult would crush a fragile girl's ego and make her leery, and perhaps even incapable of going thru this experience again, I spoke from personal experience. 

And when I suggested that a veiled threat of a lawsuit might be a technique to use, there was nothing unethical about the suggestion. Many times I could have gone thru with legal action on such wrongs against my person, but did not. I did not because either I did not have the money, or the time, or the guts to air my problem in a public forum. (I am also aware that it is easy to file a lawsuit, but it is hard to win one.)

Another example of using a lawsuit as a warning.
Compare this to a loss control consultant telling homeowners that their pitbull dogs are dangerous and could result in the homeowners drawn into a lawsuit. The loss control agent advices that the dogs be kept in a secure, 6 ft fence, and not be allowed to roam the neighborhood. The agent then goes on to describe damage to children, adults, and pets that pit bulls can cause. (And as a sidenote, the homeowners' insurance rates are raised.)


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 18, 2010)

mossystate said:


> May karma kiss your cheeseburgers with boogers and man juice. Bon Appetite!



Note also that this is, as an ex-manager put it, Burger Death.

I don't eat the stuff unless it truly is the only option. Easy Mac is more appetizing (and less likely to result in the runs).


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jul 18, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Seems the same goes for performers in blackface.



The blackface thing is relatively tame compared to some of the blatant racism that was inflicted on me both as a child and an adult here (here as in Australia, not the boards).

But I'm not going to flood this thread with examples as it is not relevant to the topic. Message me privately if you want me to elaborate.


----------



## desertcheeseman (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you all for your advice and support. I unfortunately have been unable to get the address and phone number of this particular Burger King because it is brand-new, in fact, so brand-new that even Burger King's website doesn't have it. The only thing my friend told me is that it was on Immokalee Rd. and Route 75 in Naples, Florida. As I am currently 2500 miles away, I can't exactly drive there and talk to the manager myself. Also, all attempts at contacting corporate have just ended up with me being on hold for hours, and since their work hours are the same as mine (9-5 Monday through Friday) I haven't been able to stay on the phone long enough to get a live person. But my friend seems to be taking it all in stride. After crying about it for a while on the phone, she told me that this woman's opinions meant nothing to her and that she would just not visit that Burger King ever again. She has six others to choose from in the greater Naples area. When I grilled her for the address, she said that it was just not worth fighting over.

I also didn't mean to have this thread degenerate into bashing of minimum-wage burger flippers. I mean, I know it's a pretty crappy job and that fast-food companies are by necessity not very picky about who they hire, but you know, a job is a job and people have to eat. My main point about this particular person was that she had behaved like she had never seen a woman as fat as my friend before. I just can't believe that someone, even a teenager in a fast-food line, could live someplace where they would never run into a SSBBW or even have seen them on TV. Obviously, we fat people need more visibility in this world


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 18, 2010)

moore2me said:


> TraciJo,
> 
> When I suggested that such an insult would crush a fragile girl's ego and make her leery, and perhaps even incapable of going thru this experience again, I spoke from personal experience.
> 
> ...


 
Moore, I thought that most of your examples were quite relevant, particularly the bit about keeping emotion out of the description of what happened. But this? No. It's not a veiled threat at all; it's actually crystal clear. And I don't think that anyone would believe that it had damaged her to the extent of developing a drive-through phobia. If she shows herself to lack credibility in any way, chances are, they aren't going to believe her story at all. They'll just think she's trolling for some kind of settlement.

I know it hurts. As I mentioned, it happened to me too. At the time, I was more angry with myself because I didn't address it. Many years later, it's a non-issue. I thought of it only while reading through this thread and empathizing with the OP's friend -- because I do know that it feels awful when it happens. When I suggested perspective, though, it was because in my experience, it wasn't a life-defining moment. It was just something sucky that happened.


----------



## CPProp (Jul 19, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> I just fucking hate when people feel the need to say things like this.
> 
> A few months ago, my friend and I went to Panera Bread for lunch. My friend only got a fruit smoothie and a cookie. Our cashier made a face and said "Wow, that's healthy.  "
> 
> I wanted to punch her fucking lights out! How dare she say something out loud to someone she doesn't know. How about you shut the hell up and get our food!



My new favourite retort to insults or adverse comments: did you say something (to me) or did you just fart.I know it was something coming from an arse.


----------



## George (Jul 19, 2010)

calauria said:


> I would have pulled a Madea....Which would be to jump out of my car, go in side, grab her and put her in a headlock and dare her to, "Say something else!!"



I am not for violence but sometimes...it just seems to right XD


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 19, 2010)

CPProp said:


> My new favourite retort to insults or adverse comments: did you say something (to me) or did you just fart.I know it was something coming from an arse.



There ya go, I'm going to appropriate this and use it next time someone acts the fool:bow:


----------



## moore2me (Jul 20, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> . . . (snipped). . .TraciJo, I really love your new Godzilla avatar and it's very familiar to me. It sends my kind of message. Death by terrible lizard.



Take this puny earthpeople. 

View attachment zilla2.JPG


----------



## Piink (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, I know what Burger King I won't be going to next time I am in Naples. After I leave the beach down there, I usually swing by a fast-ffod place before I hop onto I-75. But they definitally WON'T be the one I stop at. 

People like that are the ones who give fast-food workers a bad name. I used to work at a fast-food place, and all the people, but one, that I worked with were great people.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 20, 2010)

You people should be *ashamed *of yourselves for trying to get that worker fired. Instead, why not go and approach that worker, and ask them why they made the comment. It was mentioned that she herself was fat, maybe she has been abused in the past, and so she was taking out her anger on some other fat person.

I mean, what she did was not right, but first talk to her, not go direct to her manager. Maybe she is a single mother and this is her only income.

As I said before, learn to be more responsible.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 20, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> I just fucking hate when people feel the need to say things like this.
> 
> A few months ago, my friend and I went to Panera Bread for lunch. My friend only got a fruit smoothie and a cookie. Our cashier made a face and said "Wow, that's healthy.  "
> 
> I wanted to punch her fucking lights out! How dare she say something out loud to someone she doesn't know. How about you shut the hell up and get our food!



That's just ungratefulness.

The cashier was trying to make fat people feel good, by making a comment that went against the negative stereotype that fat people stuff themselves with unhealthy food from the likes of Burger King. Yet you wanted to punch her lights out? Honestly, there is no satisfying some people.


----------



## RJI (Jul 20, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> That's just ungratefulness.
> 
> The cashier was trying to make fat people feel good, by making a comment that went against the negative stereotype that fat people stuff themselves with unhealthy food from the likes of Burger King. Yet you wanted to punch her lights out? Honestly, there is no satisfying some people.




Did you actually read what was typed? That cashier was not trying to make her feel good. She was commenting on her buying a COOKIE instead of a salad etc like people think all fatties should be eating.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 20, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> You people should be *ashamed *of yourselves for trying to get that worker fired. Instead, why not go and approach that worker, and ask them why they made the comment. It was mentioned that she herself was fat, maybe she has been abused in the past, and so she was taking out her anger on some other fat person.
> 
> I mean, what she did was not right, but first talk to her, not go direct to her manager. Maybe she is a single mother and this is her only income.
> 
> As I said before, learn to be more responsible.



I'm so glad I get to be the first one to do this.
The worker was beyond rude and way crossed over the line. She had *no right* to pass judgement, and you're damn right it should be reported. She can't just go on thinking that she can be a complete bitch to people, or being fired is going to be the last of her problems.

And what exactly did the OP need to be responsible about? Going to a fast food place? Ordering food from a place that sells food? Being fat in public? 

And if she really needs this job, then she would have kept her mouth shut and not been an insulting dickweed.



thinguyforbbw said:


> That's just ungratefulness.
> 
> The cashier was trying to make fat people feel good, by making a comment that went against the negative stereotype that fat people stuff themselves with unhealthy food from the likes of Burger King. Yet you wanted to punch her lights out? Honestly, there is no satisfying some people.



WHAT THE FUCK

Do you honestly think the cashier was doing it to be nice? No, I can 100% guarantee you that it was meant to be insulting and make her friend feel bad for ordering a damn cookie. God forbid anyone have a cookie, or calories in general, right? 

You just...I don't know what to make of you. No one can be this naive.


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> You people should be *ashamed *of yourselves for trying to get that worker fired. Instead, why not go and approach that worker, and ask them why they made the comment. It was mentioned that she herself was fat, maybe she has been abused in the past, and so she was taking out her anger on some other fat person.
> 
> I mean, what she did was not right, but first talk to her, not go direct to her manager. Maybe she is a single mother and this is her only income.
> 
> As I said before, learn to be more responsible.



I going to go and do that *right after* I ask the woman on the train why she's eating. Maybe she's running late and couldn't hit the grocery store. Maybe she's a single Mom and there's never time to eat at home in the morning. 

I mean, eating on the train can be unsanitary, but first I'm going to talk to her, not go directly to the internet and berate fat people for her behavior. 

Thank god I've learned to be more responsible.
* * * 
Anyway, your 2 posts above have made me realize that you're probably a fake. You've been winding us up with crazier and crazier stuff over the last month, and as my friend said, our responses to you (a crazy person) say more about us than about you. You can't argue with crazy and you can't polish a turd. To keep trying just makes us look nuts!


----------



## Leonard (Jul 20, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> I just fucking hate when people feel the need to say things like this.
> 
> A few months ago, my friend and I went to Panera Bread for lunch. My friend only got a fruit smoothie and a cookie. Our cashier made a face and said "Wow, that's healthy.  "
> 
> I wanted to punch her fucking lights out! How dare she say something out loud to someone she doesn't know. How about you shut the hell up and get our food!





thinguyforbbw said:


> That's just ungratefulness.
> 
> The cashier was trying to make fat people feel good, by making a comment that went against the negative stereotype that fat people stuff themselves with unhealthy food from the likes of Burger King. Yet you wanted to punch her lights out? Honestly, there is no satisfying some people.



I think you misunderstood the cashier's tone, thinguyforbbw. It's implied that she was being sarcastic. Do you understand why Saoirse was so upset now?


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 20, 2010)

RJI said:


> Did you actually read what was typed? That cashier was not trying to make her feel good. She was commenting on her buying a COOKIE instead of a salad etc like people think all fatties should be eating.



Maybe I got it wrong. I thought the fruit smoothie with cookie means it is healthy as opposed to some junk drink with a cookie, and so I thought the cashier was being nice. Maybe I got this one wrong. Sorry.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> And what exactly did the OP need to be responsible about? Going to a fast food place? Ordering food from a place that sells food? Being fat in public?



Not the OP. The other posters who are after the head of this fat worker who was rude to the OP's friend. People should stop and think that is it better to

a) approach the worker, ask them why they made the comment, and try and educate them
b) report them, get them fired, and maybe screw up their life

I have been on the receiving end of many negative comments in my life from anorexic to big guy to arnie, but it does not mean I will go and report someone for it.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 20, 2010)

Leonard said:


> I think you misunderstood the cashier's tone, thinguyforbbw. It's implied that she was being sarcastic. Do you understand why Saoirse was so upset now?



Sorry. I thought she was being positive about the fruit smoothie, but it seems she was being sarcastic over the cookie. Yes, I can understand why that would make her angry.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 20, 2010)

Jes said:


> You've been winding us up with crazier and crazier stuff over the last month, and as my friend said, our responses to you (a crazy person) say more about us than about you. You can't argue with crazy and you can't polish a turd. To keep trying just makes us look nuts!



This is the old age tactic to discredit anyone with opposing views to yours - try and make them out to be dumb or stupid or crazy or ...

You;'re free to say what you like, it does not mean my views are not valid.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 20, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> You people should be *ashamed *of yourselves for trying to get that worker fired. Instead, why not go and approach that worker, and ask them why they made the comment. It was mentioned that she herself was fat, maybe she has been abused in the past, and so she was taking out her anger on some other fat person.
> 
> I mean, what she did was not right, but first talk to her, not go direct to her manager. Maybe she is a single mother and this is her only income.
> 
> As I said before, learn to be more responsible.




If she can't respect her job and her customers then hell yes she needs to have her ass fired. She works in customer service so she should respect her customers; her employment is dependant on the customer. If it was a simple thing such as forgetting the ketchup, not saying thank you, then I will speak directly to the cashier, but this was unacceptable. For such a hateful comment towards a customer, it is right to see the manager. That's a biggie, no different that insulting someone for being a different race or nationality. Why is fat hate acceptable?

If you are complaining about her being a single mother, then she should know the consequences of her actions.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 20, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> If she can't respect her job and her customers then hell yes she needs to have her ass fired. She works in customer service so she should respect her customers; the customer is what keeps her working. If it was a simple thing such as forgetting the ketchup, not saying thank you, then I will speak directly to the cashier, but this was unacceptable. For such a hateful comment towards a customer, it is right to see the manager. That's a biggie, no different that insulting someone for being a different race or nationality. Why is fat hate acceptable?
> 
> If you are complaining about her being a single mother, then she should know the consequences of her actions.




well, we will just have to agree to disagree. I would never get someone fired over some name they called me. I would ask them why they did it, and I would ask them not to repeat it in future. I do not believe in affecting someone's livelihood over a small mistake they might have made in the heat of the moment.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 20, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> This is the *old age* tactic to discredit anyone with opposing views to yours - try and make them out to be dumb or stupid or crazy or ...
> 
> You;'re free to say what you like, it does not mean my views are not valid.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 20, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> well, we will just have to agree to disagree. I would never get someone fired over some name they called me. I would ask them why they did it, and I would ask them not to repeat it in future. I do not believe in affecting someone's livelihood over a small mistake they might have made in the heat of the moment.



Customer service jobs are all about serving customers. If someone can't do that adequately in a way that makes their customers feel comfortable and want to shop at the establishment again, they are not suited to the job. 

The end.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 20, 2010)

Burger King sells CROISSANT breakfast sandwiches....SOMEONE has a vested interest in this thread that has NOTHING to do with compassion for a fictional unedumacated single-mom BBW cashier.

I mean, the advice and outrage here could really screw up scientific experiments. And stuff.

Just sayin'


----------



## Tooz (Jul 20, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> You people should be *ashamed *of yourselves for trying to get that worker fired.



Just like we should be ashamed for eating a donut on the bus?




thinguyforbbw said:


> Maybe she is a single mother and this is her only income.



Too fucking bad, maybe she shouldn't be slandering others openly.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 20, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Burger King sells CROISSANT breakfast sandwiches....SOMEONE has a vested interest in this thread that has NOTHING to do with compassion for a fictional unedumacated single-mom BBW cashier.
> 
> I mean, the advice and outrage here could really screw up scientific experiments. And stuff.
> 
> Just sayin'



Croissants AND protecting a single mom's fast food job.... OMG, it would almost be as catastrophic as crossing beams in the ectoplasm thingamajiggies... wait, is it irresponsible of me to not know what they're called?


----------



## Leonard (Jul 21, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Croissants AND protecting a single mom's fast food job.... OMG, it would almost be as catastrophic as crossing beams in the ectoplasm thingamajiggies... wait, is it irresponsible of me to not know what they're called?



Whatever you do, DON'T CROSS THE STREAMS. Are we clear?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 21, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> well, we will just have to agree to disagree. I would never get someone fired over some name they called me. I would ask them why they did it, and I would ask them not to repeat it in future. I do not believe in affecting someone's livelihood over a small mistake they might have made in the heat of the moment.


Wait, the heat of what moment? All the OP's friend did was order food at the drive-in window. To our knowledge, there was no altercation preceding the name-calling. Here's what the OP said: 


desertcheeseman said:


> She just went through the drive through at a brand-new Burger King that just opened up in her town. When she pulled up to the window to receive her meal, the girl working the window gawked at her for several seconds, mouth open wide in shock, like she had never seen a BBW before in her life. And when my friend started pulling away, she shouted "Hey, look at that fat bitch" and apparently several other employees looked at her and started laughing.


So.... yeah. What heat, and what moment? This sounds pretty calculatedly hateful and obnoxious to me.


----------



## Heyyou (Jul 21, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> You people should be *ashamed *of yourselves for trying to get that worker fired. Instead, why not go and approach that worker, and ask them why they made the comment. It was mentioned that she herself was fat, maybe she has been abused in the past, and so she was taking out her anger on some other fat person.
> 
> I mean, what she did was not right, but first talk to her, not go direct to her manager. Maybe she is a single mother and this is her only income.
> 
> As I said before, learn to be more responsible.



sorry buddy, i have to disagree with you there. the lady shouldn't have taken the job if she can't handle good customer service. maybe she should have studied hard and payed attention in school then she wouldn't have the need to work in a piss poor job :happy:


----------



## mercy (Jul 21, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> maybe she should have studied hard and payed attention in school then she wouldn't have the need to work in a piss poor job :happy:



Ever heard of college students? Single mothers who can only work part time? Disabled people who find there aren't many opportunities out there? People who've been made redundant and take any job they can whilst they're looking for something better?

Just because someone works in a fast food place doesn't give you the right to look down on them. (Not that this has anything to do with the current thread where the fast food worker in question was a bitch - it's just a general point).


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 21, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> sorry buddy, i have to disagree with you there. the lady shouldn't have taken the job if she can't handle good customer service. maybe she should have studied hard and payed attention in school then she wouldn't have the need to work in a piss poor job :happy:



Behave!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 21, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> sorry buddy, i have to disagree with you there. the lady shouldn't have taken the job if she can't handle good customer service. maybe she should have studied hard and payed attention in school then she wouldn't have the need to work in a piss poor job :happy:



This comment is extremely classist and I'm surprised to be reading it on a size acceptance forum. Step off, dude, and check your classism at the door.

I'm being a bad forumite by not reading most of the other posts in this thread, but that's never stopped me from offering an opinion before (heh). My advice would be that your friend should definitely talk to corporate about the woman's comment to her, not with the intent of getting the woman fired, but with the intent of having the woman written up so that it goes in her personnel file, and also with the intent of letting Burger King know that they need to do a better job of sensitivity training with their employees. The woman needs to be subjected to _intense_ sensitivity training, imo.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 21, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> sorry buddy, i have to disagree with you there. the lady shouldn't have taken the job if she can't handle good customer service. maybe she should have studied hard and payed attention in school then she wouldn't have the need to work in a piss poor job :happy:





mercy said:


> Ever heard of college students? Single mothers who can only work part time? Disabled people who find there aren't many opportunities out there? People who've been made redundant and take any job they can whilst they're looking for something better?
> 
> Just because someone works in a fast food place doesn't give you the right to look down on them. (Not that this has anything to do with the current thread where the fast food worker in question was a bitch - it's just a general point).



Mercy hit it exactly -- and heck even some college graduates are having a difficult time finding a job in their field with this crappy economy. Yes, the customer service of that employee sucked, no question. But in this economy many people are just grateful to actually have a job, period -- there's a ridiculously high amount of people that are unemployed these days. Ask my friend Bill, who lives in Las Vegas -- he could tell you how awful it is, he's been unemployed for a year and a half now. He's a college grad and has applied practically everywhere, to no avail.


----------



## AthinaSky (Jul 21, 2010)

This is awful ;[


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 21, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Mercy hit it exactly -- and heck even some college graduates are having a difficult time finding a job in their field with this crappy economy. Yes, the customer service of that employee sucked, no question. But in this economy many people are just grateful to actually have a job, period -- there's a ridiculously high amount of people that are unemployed these days. Ask my friend Bill, who lives in Las Vegas -- he could tell you how awful it is, he's been unemployed for a year and a half now. He's a college grad and has applied practically everywhere, to no avail.



It's rough out there... even with higher degrees. Then you get into the "overqualified" bit.

Still... you'd think with such high unemployment in most places, they'd be able to find someone who can do the job - meaning, not just hand over food and take orders and make change, but interact personably with customers. I'm sure there are people out there who also need jobs AND would do what it takes to do it well.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 21, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> It's rough out there... even with higher degrees. Then you get into the "overqualified" bit.
> 
> Still... you'd think with such high unemployment in most places, they'd be able to find someone who can do the job - meaning, not just hand over food and take orders and make change, but interact personably with customers. I'm sure there are people out there who also need jobs AND would do what it takes to do it well.



Exactly! The best person should be hired in these customer service jobs. At at time when the economy is dismal and people are cutting out outside expenses, customer service should be at its best.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 21, 2010)

Heyyou said:


> sorry buddy, i have to disagree with you there. the lady shouldn't have taken the job if she can't handle good customer service



the OP said the lady herself was fat. Maybe by calling the OP's friend fat, she was trying to act as if she is not fat herself, or less fat. It is not right, and she should be told not to behave that way, but it is not worth losing her job over.

I once had two supermarket workers sniggering at me and calling me Austin Powers, but I did not report them, even though I felt hurt at the time. I believe in second chances, and believe that for stuff like this, the person should always be told they should not behave in that manner, and only if they continue to behave like that should they be reported to higher authority.


----------



## calauria (Jul 21, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> You people should be *ashamed *of yourselves for trying to get that worker fired. Instead, why not go and approach that worker, and ask them why they made the comment. It was mentioned that she herself was fat, maybe she has been abused in the past, and so she was taking out her anger on some other fat person.
> 
> I mean, what she did was not right, but first talk to her, not go direct to her manager. Maybe she is a single mother and this is her only income.
> 
> As I said before, learn to be more responsible.




Homeboy, I really do believe that you get a major hard on from getting "curse the fuck out" LOL!!! That's all I can say!!! LOL!!


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 21, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> That's just ungratefulness.
> 
> The cashier was trying to make fat people feel good, by making a comment that went against the negative stereotype that fat people stuff themselves with unhealthy food from the likes of Burger King. Yet you wanted to punch her lights out? Honestly, there is no satisfying some people.



Point to where I said my friend was fat?

Honestly, I dont think the cashier was trying to be nasty, she just had some verbal peristalsis.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 21, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> You people should be *ashamed *of yourselves for trying to get that worker fired. Instead, why not go and approach that worker, and ask them why they made the comment. It was mentioned that she herself was fat, maybe she has been abused in the past, and so she was taking out her anger on some other fat person.





That's actually a really fabulous idea.


*makes way through the parking lot and walks up to speak into the clowns mouth *




Thinguy, why do you bash fat women all the time? 

Were you abused in the past?


Is that why you take your anger out on fat women?




A STELLAR suggestion!:bow:


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 21, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> well, we will just have to agree to disagree. I would never get someone fired over some name they called me. I would ask them why they did it, and I would ask them not to repeat it in future. I do not believe in affecting someone's livelihood over a small mistake they might have made in the *heat of the moment*.



Ummm how the hell is doing your job a "heat of the moment" experience? As an employee of ANY service industry you NEVER make negative comments towards your customers.

So if I tell one of my students to "fuck off b/c you are annoying me" it's ok b/c I was just acting "in the heat of the moment"? Yeah riiiight. I would fired before the next words came out of my mouth.

Oh and calling somebody fat and calling somebody Austin Powers is two totally different things.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> *Maybe I got it wrong*



*T*here... this sounds much better :happy:


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Thinguy, why do you bash fat women all the time?



But I don't - only in your feminist, power-grabbing mind I do. But in fact I don't. I'm actually taking into consideration the feelings of a fat BK worker who made a wrong remark.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> Ummm how the hell is doing your job a "heat of the moment" experience? As an employee of ANY service industry you NEVER make negative comments towards your customers.
> 
> So if I tell one of my students to "fuck off b/c you are annoying me" it's ok b/c I was just acting "in the heat of the moment"? Yeah riiiight. I would fired before the next words came out of my mouth.
> 
> Oh and calling somebody fat and calling somebody Austin Powers is two totally different things.



Being called Austin Powers meant the guys were saying I am geeky, nerdy, unmanly, effeminate ... that to me is very offensive, so you have no right to try and say that being called fat is worse.

If you told a student to f*** off, I wouldn't fire you if I was the Head. I'd look at your past record and your living circumstances, and if you had done well in the past or you really needed this job for your living, then I would ask you to write a letter of apology for using foul language in front of kids, not to repeat the behaviour, and that would be it.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 22, 2010)

Great - now I have to talk to management about their clown head being out of order.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Maybe I got it wrong. I thought the fruit smoothie with cookie means it is healthy as opposed to some junk drink with a cookie, and so I thought the cashier was being nice. Maybe I got this one wrong. Sorry.



The fruit smoothies are chock full of SUGAR! They are really not a healthy option.

I thought you must have known that though.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 22, 2010)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> I'd say I have to agree here. Using generalizations against another group to condescendingly attack one person doesn't really work that well and may end up justifying them to do it more. I still stand by my earlier suggestion. Besides, calling your attacker a cunt takes less time and gets your point across nicely. ha ha ha ha
> 
> Especially since the word seems to be more offensive in North America than it does where I live (Australia).



Where my brother lives the Aboriginal people call the white people Captain Cook Cunts.

They are getting their own back after all the shit they have had to take.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> If you told a student to f*** off, I wouldn't fire you if I was the Head. I'd look at your past record and your living circumstances, and if you had done well in the past or you really needed this job for your living, then I would ask you to write a letter of apology for using foul language in front of kids, not to repeat the behaviour, and that would be it.


 
And if you were the administrator at the school in which a teacher told my son to "fuck off" and your response was to have him write a letter of apology and promise never to do it again, I'd have *you* shitcanned within seconds of that appallingly short-sighted decision. 

Some offenses are firing offenses. Period. No margin of error, no second chances. And if the fast-food worker was caught in the act of insulting a paying customer (or there was other compelling evidence that she had done so), that is a stellar example of one of them. Thing is, she knows that it's inexcusable to insult a customer. So clearly, she's not taking her job seriously ... and neither should her boss.

The only reason I'm responding to you at all, Sir Trolls-A-Lot, is because it's 3 in the morning, I can't sleep, and my boredom outweighs my own discerning judgment skills right now.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 22, 2010)

Traci, make me a burger.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 22, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Traci, make me a burger.


 
With or without my patented special sauce?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 22, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> With or without my patented special sauce?



How many calories does it have ( i already know where it's coming from ). I don't wanna piss off the thinguy.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 22, 2010)

mossystate said:


> How many calories does it have ( i already know where it's coming from ). I don't wanna piss off the thinguy.


 
That kind of depends on what I've eaten the day before, now doesn't it?

It really shouldn't matter how many calories it has, unless you eat it in public, but then as a good fatty, I just KNOW you'd go to the drive-through looking appropriately chagrined that you were even there, and then once home, hide in the closet and eat it while tears of shame roll down your face.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> And if you were the administrator at the school in which a teacher told my son to "fuck off" and your response was to have him write a letter of apology and promise never to do it again, I'd have *you* shitcanned within seconds of that appallingly short-sighted decision.



And I would tell you that you can take your son elsewhere to another school, that we have a teacher with x years of experience who made a mistake whilst being abused by the kids, has apologised for it, and that I will not fire him/her over the matter.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

Shosh said:


> The fruit smoothies are chock full of SUGAR! They are really not a healthy option.
> 
> I thought you must have known that though.



bananas are full of sugar, they're still healthy. The bottom line is, they're not fatty, and so that is good. 
Look, there is nothing wrong with being fat, but there is something wrong with eating fatty food, because fatty food is unhealthy food. So eating fatty food is bad for both thin and fat people.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Great - now I have to talk to management about their clown head being out of order.



More insults? Is that all you ever do, insult? 

You sound very sexually frustrated to me, maybe if you were a bit nicer I would give you the ride of your life


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> and then once home, hide in the closet and eat it while tears of shame roll down your face.



Please don't make it sound as I ever said women should not eat out. No woman should ever have to eat in a room on her own feeling all depressed and sad for being fat.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> bananas are full of sugar, they're still healthy. The bottom line is, they're not fatty, and so that is good.
> Look, there is nothing wrong with being fat, but there is something wrong with eating fatty food, because fatty food is unhealthy food. So eating fatty food is bad for both thin and fat people.



I see you are still pontificating about what people should eat.

I get it, you like fat girls, they just have to eat exactly what you tell them to eat.

So croissants are out, but bananas are in. Gotcha.


----------



## shinyapple (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> And I would tell you that you can take your son elsewhere to another school, that we have a teacher with x years of experience who made a mistake whilst being abused by the kids, has apologised for it, and that I will not fire him/her over the matter.



And that just makes you a fool who obviously has no concept of how the public school system works. It doesn't matter if the kids were horrid and bratty that day. Any teacher or school employee who speaks to a student in that matter is going to get in a shitload of trouble for speaking that way. Making excuses for them is not a valid way to handle it and neither the parents nor the school board would accept that as a solution. 

You are certainly entitled to your opinion on what is and is not "acceptable" behavior for fat women, but that doesn't mean you are right. My guess would be that you are young and uneducated in the way the world actually works or you wouldn't be saying half the garbage you have on these forums. Gain some life experience and THEN come try to tell us how you think we should behave.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> More insults? Is that all you ever do, insult?
> 
> You sound very sexually frustrated to me, maybe if you were a bit nicer I would give you the ride of your life



Mate I bet you are one of those dudes that is 30 years old and living in the bungalow at the back of your Mum's house. 

Mate your Mum's calling you, she wants to know if you want jam or butter on your croissant!


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

shinyapple said:


> You are certainly entitled to your opinion on what is and is not "acceptable" behavior for fat women, but that doesn't mean you are right. My guess would be that you are young and uneducated in the way the world actually works or you wouldn't be saying half the garbage you have on these forums. Gain some life experience and THEN come try to tell us how you think we should behave.



I am mature and educated.
My guess is you are mature and brainwashed, which is why you are unable to think out of the box, but it does not mean I hold that against you.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Mate I bet you are one of those dudes that is 30 years old and living in the bungalow at the back of your Mum's house.
> 
> Mate your Mum's calling you, she wants to know if you want jam or butter on your croissant!



There is nothing wrong with a guy living with his mum. We only have one, and I love mine to bits.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> There is nothing wrong with a guy living with his mum. We only have one, and I love mine to bits.



Yeah but you are apparently the man that is gonna give sexually frustrated women the ride of their life!

You may wanna move out of your Mum's house if you are such a stud!


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Yeah but you are apparently the man that is gonna give sexually frustrated women the ride of their life!
> 
> You may wanna move out of your Mum's house if you are such a stud!



well, I do not believe in promiscuity, and so I only give such rides on rare occassions


----------



## Tooz (Jul 22, 2010)

You guys, I am sooooo glad I am not looking for a thin guy who likes bbws.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> the OP said the lady herself was fat. Maybe by calling the OP's friend fat, she was trying to act as if she is not fat herself, or less fat. It is not right, and she should be told not to behave that way, but it is not worth losing her job over.
> 
> I once had two supermarket workers sniggering at me and calling me Austin Powers, but I did not report them, even though I felt hurt at the time. I believe in second chances, and believe that for stuff like this, the person should always be told they should not behave in that manner, and only if they continue to behave like that should they be reported to higher authority.



Now I have to disagree here. I grew up being bullied because of my skin color and every time I gave someone a "second chance", they'd just come back with their friends because they see you as weak and not having the will to stand up to them. It justifies their bullying further as does such excuses like "they're insecure" or "they're in a bad situation". Bullies need to be taken down by any means necessary.

Having said that, I do believe that getting this person fired would be ineffective as it is not humiliating enough. Some form of humiliation in front of their peers always works like a charm and if they are not fired it will take a long time for them to live it down. With a little creativity, people like that worker that the OP spoke about can be psychologically crushed in different ways.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jul 22, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Where my brother lives the Aboriginal people call the white people Captain Cook Cunts.
> 
> They are getting their own back after all the shit they have had to take.



LOL! Good to see.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> There is nothing wrong with a guy living with his mum. We only have one, and I love mine to bits.



Okay there, Norman.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> There is nothing wrong with a guy living with his mum. We only have one, and I love mine to bits.





Blackjack said:


> Okay there, Norman.



Exactly what I was thinking! 

View attachment norman.jpg


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 22, 2010)

You guys almost made me spew my morning diet Coke [although I should probably go drink this publicly] all over my computer screen.

And, yeah, any adult at school who tells a child to "f*** off" needs to be out on his or her butt. Kids aren't going to learn self-control and social skills from someone who doesn't have them, and that's part of the process in addition to math, science, reading, and so on. I did have to deal with this while I was a principal. It's the right thing.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> You sound very sexually frustrated to me, maybe if you were a bit nicer I would give you the ride of your life




I tried masturbating last night while I thought about you....but my clitoris fell off. It always has my best interest in mind.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 22, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I tried masturbating last night while I thought about you....but my clitoris fell off. It always has my best interest in mind.


You must be at least this fat to ride this ride, mossy.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 22, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I tried masturbating last night while I thought about you....but my clitoris fell off. It always has my best interest in mind.



It's probably because you're not doing it right. Let's ask thinguy how a fat woman should masturbate.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 22, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> It's probably because you're not doing it right. Let's ask thinguy how a fat woman should masturbate.


 
You mean, fat women masturbate?!?!? 

Wow, before I came to this site, I never woulda thunk it. This site has taught me a lot!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> well, I do not believe in promiscuity, and so I only give such rides on rare occassions


You don't recall that all of us have access to all existing threads and posts and can easily look up that you said that you've never been with a woman and the only woman you could be with would be the future Mrs. Thinguyforbbw (not mum) because of religious constraints? I do. 

So now we're not only talking bigoted, verbally abusive (loved calling mum fat because you're buddies and HEY she lost weight so you actually HELPED her) hopelessly neurotic and delusional, but also pathological liar, unless by 'rare occasions' you mean NEVER?????


----------



## mossystate (Jul 22, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> You mean, fat women masturbate?!?!?
> 
> Wow, before I came to this site, I never woulda thunk it. This site has taught me a lot!




We search garage sales for those circa 1972 huge wooden forks and spoons one would have found on grease stained avocado and burnt sienna floral wallpaper.

Since we of course cannot see our ladybits, we use our imagination when it comes to sex toys that can handle the terrain.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> More insults? Is that all you ever do, insult?
> 
> You sound very sexually frustrated to me, maybe if you were a bit nicer I would give you the ride of your life



But the question is, can she eat a croissant while riding?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 22, 2010)

I was so eager to talk about my poor clitoris, that I hadn't even read the last part of what he said.

bjdfbdlfbhdfjbhdfjdfh! lol

Thinguy, if I am ever searching for a bunghole ( I still have mine, thank dog - but no more sexy talk from you or it might pack its bag and leave ), you will be the mother abusing, fat woman hating, thinnie I snag. :wubu:


* checks to see if my vagina is still with me...phew! *


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> You sound very sexually frustrated to me, maybe if you were a bit nicer I would give you the *ride* of your life



Sorry, "thinguyforbbw", but I would imagine most of the ladies here would prefer a guy who doesn't still have their training wheels on. 

Hardly the "ride of their life", dude.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Sorry, "thinguyforbbw", but I would imagine most of the ladies here would prefer a guy who doesn't still have their training wheels on.
> 
> Hardly the "ride of their life", dude.



[email protected] acting like the experienced forum stud!!!


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> You don't recall that all of us have access to all existing threads and posts and can easily look up that you said that you've never been with a woman and the only woman you could be with would be the future Mrs. Thinguyforbbw (not mum) because of religious constraints? I do.
> 
> So now we're not only talking bigoted, verbally abusive (loved calling mum fat because you're buddies and HEY she lost weight so you actually HELPED her) hopelessly neurotic and delusional, but also pathological liar, unless by 'rare occasions' you mean NEVER?????



ha, well, I am not going to discuss my sex life in this thread, what I will say is that even supposing I have not shagged a woman before, it still does not mean that I am lying if I say I only give such rides on rare occasions, because that sentence does not mean I have been giving such rides, it means that at this moment in time, I am only concerned in giving these rides on rare occasions,


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

mossystate said:


> the mother abusing, fat woman hating, *thinnie *I snag. :wubu:



if I was to call someone here a fattie, I'd get a life ban and everyone would hate me. Yet you can call me thinnie and nothing happens.

So much for this forum being about size acceptance, it is about fat acceptance only.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

LOL rare occasions, rare occasions, rare occasions.....you know if you say something a lot it after a while it doesn't make sense but you only had to say it once for it not to make sense. WAY TO GO!!!! (here's a croissant for your participation.)


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> But the question is, can she eat a croissant while riding?



why would a woman want to be eating whilst having sex? im not into kinky stuff, so, no, I would tell her not to eat whilst riding, nothing to do with her weight, just the fact that no woman can ever eat when having sex with me and if she insists, then she can take a hike.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

(Weeping tears of joy, lacing my hiking boots, filling rucksack with snacks, donning raincoat, setting up a comfy front seat for the impending storm)


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> (Weeping tears of joy, lacing my hiking boots, filling rucksack with snacks, donning raincoat, setting up a comfy front seat for the impending storm)



look, I think you're the girl who said her dad used to tell her not to eat, and I am sorry for the tough time you suffered as a child because your dad should have told you it is ok to be fat. But this is the problem I see at these forums, this militancy that has been caused out of pain that impairs peoples judgement, any person who was reasonable would just say if a guy does not like a woman to eat during sex, then that's his choice and nothing wrong with it, but for some reason the militants would turn it into fat hatred and say the person hates fat people because he does not want the woman to eat, this is total madness and wrong.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> ha, well, I am not going to discuss my sex life in this thread, what I will say is that even *supposing* I have not shagged a woman before, it still does not mean that I am lying if I say I only give such rides on rare occasions, because that sentence does not mean I have been giving such rides, it means that at this moment in time, I am only concerned in giving these rides on rare occasions,




Supposing? Uh.....ok. Like that was ever called into question.  

So rare occasions equals never? Cause that's also operating under the assumption that someone would voluntarily take you up on your "ride" offer. 



thinguyforbbw said:


> [email protected] acting like the experienced forum stud!!!



Well I wouldn't be referring to myself as such but that's your opinion I guess. But hey as the saying goes, if you want to hang with the big dogs, you'd better learn how to piss in the tall grass. 

Best of luck, man. I don't have to look into a crystal ball to foresee a long life of carpal tunnel syndrome in your right wrist.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> why would a woman want to be eating whilst having sex? im not into kinky stuff, so, no, I would tell her not to eat whilst riding, nothing to do with her weight, just the fact that no woman can ever eat when having sex with me and if she insists, then she can take a hike.



If this is so offensive to you I'd advise you to keep well away from the weight board.

Meanwhile, I'll just keep giving it to women doggy style while they're face-deep in cake.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> (Weeping tears of joy, lacing my hiking boots, filling rucksack with snacks, donning raincoat, setting up a comfy front seat for the impending storm)



I had never heard the term rucksack before until yesterday when I read girl with the dragon tattoo on the plane ride back from Maui. I think I like it better than backpack!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> if I was to call someone here a fattie, I'd get a life ban and everyone would hate me. Yet you can call me thinnie and nothing happens.
> 
> So much for this forum being about size acceptance, it is about fat acceptance only.



If you would around at, oh, about a million threads on this site...you would see that many a thin person calls fat people...fatties. It's not a slam, thinguy...pinky swear!!!!!!!!

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

mossystate said:


> If you would around at, oh, about a million threads on this site...you would see that many a thin person calls fat people...fatties. It's not a slam, thinguy...pinky swear!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bow::bow::bow:



Fattie fattie fat fat.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 22, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Best of luck, man. I don't have to look into a crystal ball to foresee a long life of carpal tunnel syndrome in your right wrist.


 
Hey, now. Be fair. He could be a southpaw!


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 22, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Hey, now. Be fair. He could be a southpaw!



Good point!


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> If this is so offensive to you I'd advise you to keep well away from the weight board.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll just keep giving it to women doggy style while they're face-deep in cake.



I think feederism and stuffing your face is very very wrong. And I would never be with a woman who wanted to gain.
I mean, I love fat chicks, and I would not care at all if she gained naturally and ended up being 600 lbs, no problem with that. But gaining on purpose is morally unacceptable to me, and this is why I never go to the foodee or feederism boards, because I know I will end up getting into a big fight.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I think feederism and stuffing your face is very very wrong. And I would never be with a woman who wanted to gain.
> I mean, I love fat chicks, and I would not care at all if she gained naturally and ended up being 600 lbs, no problem with that. But gaining on purpose is morally unacceptable to me, and this is why I never go to the foodee or feederism boards, because I know I will end up getting into a big fight.



Oh, like any of the other threads you started were anything different.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

mossystate said:


> If you would around at, oh, about a million threads on this site...you would see that many a thin person calls fat people...fatties. It's not a slam, thinguy...pinky swear!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bow::bow::bow:



well I have never called a fat person any names (apart from mum but you all know what that was about even though you tried to spin it differently) and I do not expect any fat person to call me names either.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I think feederism and stuffing your face is very very wrong. And I would never be with a woman who wanted to gain.
> I mean, I love fat chicks, and I would not care at all if she gained naturally and ended up being 600 lbs, no problem with that. But gaining on purpose is morally unacceptable to me, and this is why I never go to the foodee or feederism boards, because I know I will end up getting into a big fight.



...as opposed to the arguments you're having here.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I think feederism and stuffing your face is very very wrong. And I would never be with a woman who wanted to gain.
> I mean, I love fat chicks, and I would not care at all if she gained naturally and ended up being 600 lbs, no problem with that. But gaining on purpose is morally unacceptable to me, and this is why I never go to the foodee or feederism boards, because I know I will end up getting into a big fight.



So its only ok to be fat if you didn't mean to be?

I have to thank you for posting here Thinguy, you've done a lot of women a huge favor.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 22, 2010)

" Well, I'm 32, and still the dreaded V, I always said I will wait till after marriage "

" it means that at this moment in time, I am only concerned in giving these rides on rare occasions "




So, no matter how many quarters your wife shoves into you...you will only allow an occasional ride?


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 22, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> ...as opposed to the arguments you're having here.



at least he isnt in hyde park ...or is he?


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> ...as opposed to the arguments you're having here.



this is a general place for discussion on fat people. I have some opinions that are not anti-fat, if it descends into an argument, it is because those who disagree with my view arent mature enough to respect my view.

in those forums I know what it is all about and I know my views would go against what those forums are all about, so there is no point posting there.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> look, I think you're the girl who said her dad used to tell her not to eat, and I am sorry for the tough time you suffered as a child because your dad should have told you it is ok to be fat. But this is the problem I see at these forums, this militancy that has been caused out of pain that impairs peoples judgement, any person who was reasonable would just say if a guy does not like a woman to eat during sex, then that's his choice and nothing wrong with it, but for some reason the militants would turn it into fat hatred and say the person hates fat people because he does not want the woman to eat, this is total madness and wrong.



Okay, Twinkie, I'm not a girl, not some child you can condescend to or dismiss. And since you are soooooo very careful with your terminology I know that your choice of the word was not accidental. I'm a woman, something that apparently you have zero experience with sexually or even casually with the one notable exception of your MOTHER. 

There's a great many WOMEN here whose parents have told them not to eat. Or put them on diets or abused them in some form or another. And most of us go on and live our lives SUCCESSFULLY. Why some of us even have jobs/careers and educations and are homeowners and I know this may be tough to swallow  are even sexually satisfied and aren't bitter or looking for sympathy or are the least bit grateful for attention. In fact, hold on to your underpants, some of us even have to fight men off we get so much attention. I know...I know...it's probably incomprehensible to you, so I'll just pause for a moment to let it all sink in. 
.
.
.
.
.
Just because an individual disagrees with ignorant neurotic nonsense doesn't make them militant. However, after reviewing all the other people who you've labeled as militant, I'm far more privileged to be in their company than yours because I live my life, learn from my mistakes, forgive myself, the past and others, and make an effort and in all of your posts from day one you haven't done ANY of those things. Hiding from the world in mum's house, excusing yourself from the most common and fulfilling aspects of life while condemning those who DO take a chance and thinking that you can tell people how to live while being wholly convinced you know better than they and are in fact an advocate for them---That's a pitiful pitiable pathetic existence.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> this is a general place for discussion on fat people. I have some opinions that are not anti-fat, if it descends into an argument, it is because those who disagree with my view arent mature enough to respect my view.
> 
> in those forums I know what it is all about and I know my views would go against what those forums are all about, so there is no point posting there.



And yet you think this place isn't about size acceptance. If it's not what the hell are you even still doing here? Not like you have anyone in your corner.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> this is a general place for discussion on fat people. I have some opinions that are not anti-fat, *if it descends into an argument, it is because those who disagree with my view arent mature enough to respect my view.*
> 
> in those forums I know what it is all about and I know my views would go against what those forums are all about, so there is no point posting there.



*IF* it descends into argument? It always descends into argument when you post. I'm sure this is going to fall on stopped up ears, but how can you really say the problem is with EVERYONE else, when in all of the interactions it is _you_ that is the common denominator? Do you know what I'm saying?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> That's a pitiful pitiable pathetic existence.



try to say that three times fast!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I mean, I love fat chicks, and I would not care at all if she gained naturally and ended up being 600 lbs, no problem with that.




Psssst....thinguy...over here.


There is a very good chance that your dream girl did not get to be 600 pounds by eating rice cakes and the occasional apple you keep stored in your cargo pants when you are riding the rails. I just don't want you being duped!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> *IF* it descends into argument? It always descends into argument when you post. I'm sure this is going to fall on stopped up ears, but how can you really say the problem is with EVERYONE else, when in all of the interactions it is _you_ that is the common denominator? Do you know what I'm saying?


I might add the *lowest* common denominator.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> *IF* it descends into argument? It always descends into argument when you post. I'm sure this is going to fall on stopped up ears, but how can you really say the problem is with EVERYONE else, when in all of the interactions it is _you_ that is the common denominator? Do you know what I'm saying?



yes, and the reason is because some people on here did not like the fact that i posted a message that was asking them to give up their little comforts for the greater good of other fat people, and so ever since they have been trying to make every thread i am in into an argument.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 22, 2010)

Mathias said:


> And yet you think this place isn't about size acceptance. If it's not what the hell are you even still doing here? Not like you have anyone in your corner.



Oh I think he might have someone in his corner. Now I'm not going to name names, but I'm thinking it might rhyme with ... oh, I dunno ... "Heyyou". 

Just sayin' ....


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> In fact, hold on to your underpants, some of us even have to fight men off we get so much attention. I know...I know...it's probably incomprehensible to you, so I'll just pause for a moment to let it all sink in.



I know why some fat women get more attention, but I know that the brainwashed people here will not be willing to consider my opinion, so I havent even bothered.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> yes, and the reason is because some people on here did not like the fact that i posted a message that was asking them to give up their little comforts* for the greater good of other fat people*, and so ever since they have been trying to make every thread i am in into an argument.



*Believe me doll, us fat people don't need the favors that you seem to be thrusting at us . . . *


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I know why some fat women get more attention, but I know that the brainwashed people here will not be willing to consider my opinion, so I havent even bothered.


That's okay. The voices in your head can discuss amongst themselves since they're all evidently the only ones in agreement with you.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> *Believe me doll, us fat people don't need the favors that you seem to be thrusting at us . . . *



But that is exactly where you are wrong. The majority of fat people on here are comfortable with who they are. They don't care what society thinks. 
The majority of fat people seem unhappy with being fat and considered lazy and greedy. They don't want any negative stereotypes. Why then should fat people who are happy with who they are not care about these other fat people?


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> That's okay. The voices in your head can discuss amongst themselves since they're all evidently the only ones in agreement with you.



it is actually a scientific fact


----------



## RJI (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> Maybe I got it wrong. I thought the fruit smoothie with cookie means it is healthy as opposed to some junk drink with a cookie, and so I thought the cashier was being nice. Maybe I got this one wrong. Sorry.



Well it is easy to misinterpret things in print and unless you were fat and given that look of disgust when buying food you really wouldn't understand it like some of us do.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> The majority of fat people on here are comfortable with who they are. They don't care what society thinks.
> 
> The majority of fat people seem unhappy with being fat and considered lazy and greedy.




I've heard of the phrase, 'being of two minds' but you take the cake...oops...sorry.....fat habit...

Which majority are you an advocate for again?


----------



## gobettiepurple (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> But that is exactly where you are wrong. The majority of fat people on here are comfortable with who they are. They don't care what society thinks.
> The majority of fat people seem unhappy with being fat and considered lazy and greedy. They don't want any negative stereotypes. Why then should fat people who are happy with who they are not care about these other fat people?



*I'm sorry, but i have no idea what you are talking about. You talk in circles and your logic is flawed.

Perhaps that's your problem, doll, you don't make sense and that's why EVERYONE is having trouble understand what you are trying to say. Its not your fault any more than its my fault for being completely confused by your point of view. Perhaps it's the underlying tone of hostility that I feel flows through everything you post on here, as if by posting you are daring people to disagree with a statement that appears to disagree with itself. My mind is boggled . . . *


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> *I'm sorry, but i have no idea what you are talking about. You talk in circles and your logic is flawed.
> 
> Perhaps that's your problem, doll, you don't make sense and that's why EVERYONE is having trouble understand what you are trying to say. Its not your fault any more than its my fault for being completely confused by your point of view. Perhaps it's the underlying tone of hostility that I feel flows through everything you post on here, as if by posting you are daring people to disagree with a statement that appears to disagree with itself. My mind is boggled . . . *



its very simple, i think the difficulty people have in understanding what i am saying is probably partly due to the poor standard of english americans tend to have...

anyway, to sum up, most fat people in the western hemisphere dislike being fat and dont like negative stereotypes...


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> its very simple, i think the difficulty people have in understanding what i am saying is probably partly due to the poor standard of english americans tend to have...
> 
> anyway, to sum up, most fat people in the western hemisphere dislike being fat and dont like negative stereotypes...



I agree with you on that. But we just disagree on how to modify those social stereotypes. Many of the people on here believe that living in freedom, loving ourselves, and not bowing to social rules gives those rules LESS power over our lives and the lives of other fat people. 

You see it differently, and believe that the more fat people follow acceptable "thin" social behavior in a public way, that's what will change things.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> its very simple, i think the difficulty people have in understanding what i am saying is probably partly due to the poor standard of english americans tend to have...
> 
> anyway, to sum up, most fat people in the western hemisphere dislike being fat and dont like negative stereotypes...



It's very simple. I think the difficulty that people have with understanding what I am saying is partly due to the poor standard of English that Americans tend to have.

Anyway, to sum it up, most fat people in the Western Hemisphere dislike being fat and don't like negative stereotypes.



^^ When condescending to people about poor standards in use of language, you really need to use correct punctuation, grammar, and capitalization.

A refresher course in English never hurt anybody. You should contact your local community college to see if they can help you properly master the use of English.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> its very simple, i think the difficulty people have in understanding what i am saying is probably partly due to the poor standard of english americans tend to have...
> 
> anyway, to sum up, most fat people in the western hemisphere dislike being fat and dont like negative stereotypes...



No this difficulty lies squarely with the fact that you aren't fat and don't go through the things that fat women go through. Understanding the English language doesn't have anything to do with it. You brought up generalizations that people here have had difficulty with and basically said "You don't have a right to act that way! Act THIS way!"


----------



## mossystate (Jul 22, 2010)

View attachment greenns.jpg



Uhhhhhh...that must be it.






I love you thinguy, and while I know you will get yourself banned, I am hoping it doesn't happen


----------



## gobettiepurple (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> its very simple, i think the difficulty people have in understanding what i am saying is probably partly due to the poor standard of english americans tend to have...
> 
> anyway, to sum up, most fat people in the western hemisphere dislike being fat and dont like negative stereotypes...



*So now you are saying I do not have the proper command of the English language?

Darling, I have an advanced degree and I still don't get what you are saying. Perhaps you shouldn't make generalizations, because a lot of people I know don't mind being plump and negative stereotypes are just that STEREOTYPES and deserve little if any justification by continuing to argue their existence however fervently - that does not make them true.*


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> *So now you are saying I do not have the proper command of the English language?
> *



No, I did not mean that you do not have a good command of english, you probably did not read my other threads where i clarified my views!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> No, I did not mean that you do not have a good command of english, you probably did not read my other threads where i clarified my views!



"English," as a proper noun, is supposed to be capitalized. "I" is also always supposed to be capitalized.

Happy to help.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Jul 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> "English," as a proper noun, is supposed to be capitalized. "I" is also always supposed to be capitalized.
> 
> Happy to help.



*Ahh, you have found Thinguy's Achilles heel! lol . . . I never comment on proper English language usage because it always comes back to bite you in the butt!*


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> *Ahh, you have found Thinguy's Achilles heel! lol . . . I never comment on proper English language usage because it always comes back to bite you in the butt!*



Well if he's going to be patronizing, I'll be more than happy to point out every single one of his mistakes.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> That's just ungratefulness.
> 
> The cashier was trying to make fat people feel good, by making a comment that went against the negative stereotype that fat people stuff themselves with unhealthy food from the likes of Burger King. Yet you wanted to punch her lights out? Honestly, there is no satisfying some people.



If you're truly a supporter of size activism, you'll understand that it's not Ok to comment on anyone's food choices (or life choices), regardless of the person's size. By making the comment, the cashier is imposing her assumptions of what's "healthy" and "not healthy" on the person buying the food. Consider this: how would you feel if you went to the convenience store and bought yourself a fifth of bourbon and some condoms and the store clerk said as he was bagging your stuff, "looks like you're gettin' down with some online porn tonight!" _What business is it of his_ to make assumptions about your choices? And what business is it of the cashier's to assume _why_ someone might purchase a smoothie? Maybe they just really wanted a smoothie, ya dig?


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I agree with you on that. But we just disagree on how to modify those social stereotypes. Many of the people on here believe that living in freedom, loving ourselves, and not bowing to social rules gives those rules LESS power over our lives and the lives of other fat people.
> 
> You see it differently, and believe that the more fat people follow acceptable "thin" social behavior in a public way, that's what will change things.



I do think things will improve for fat people in the future. I think we definitely need to start teaching kids from an early age to accept different sizes. I think schools should take steps to teach kids morality, because often they do not get it at home. I would like to see assemblies in schools where some fat/thin kid is encouraged to stand up in front of the rest of the school and talk about their experience of bullying and how it has hurt them. Maybe then we will have a generation who grows up not being obsessed with their bodies and trying to conform to what society projects to be beautiful.
I think we definitely need to see more fat people on TV in leading roles. We need a Hollywood director of a blockbuster movie to say, right, I am going to choose someone fat for this role because there are a of fat people yet they're not getting the top roles so this is discrimination. I would like to see a really big action movie starring a fat guy who is the hero, who goes around beating up the baddies, who makes love to Keira Knightley. I would like to see a fat woman playing the heroine, I would like to see Brad Pitt kissing her and putting his arms around her and telling her she is beautiful. The media has an immense influence on a lot of people, and once they start seeing fat people appearing in a positive light, then a lot of fat people will feel better, they might think, hey, you know, I'm fat, but who cares, Brad Pitt was kissing a fat chick - and non fat people will start thinking, hey, if Keira was making love to a fat guy, then maybe fat guys aren't the "losers" I always felt they were.

Unfortunately, we do not yet live in such times. So we have to be pragmatic, and try and live our lives a little more carefully until the time when negative stereotypes against fat people have started to erode.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 22, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> It's probably because you're not doing it right. Let's ask thinguy how a fat woman should masturbate.



With a croissant, but not on a bus.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> "English," as a proper noun, is supposed to be capitalized. "I" is also always supposed to be capitalized.
> 
> Happy to help.



It is 1am and I am tired. Some of my messages are being typed with one hand as I just rest in bed. So in some of my messages I drop apostrophes, and in some I don't bother to capitalise.

If that is the best you can come up with about my English ...


----------



## Shosh (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> It is 1am and I am tired. Some of my messages are being typed with one hand as I just rest in bed. So in some of my messages I drop apostrophes, and in some I don't bother to capitalise.
> 
> If that is the best you can come up with about my English ...



Messages being typed with one hand. What a surprise.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> It's probably because you're not doing it right. Let's ask thinguy how a fat woman should masturbate.



she shouldnt. she should find a guy like me who can take care of her every need in the bedroom, and the rest, as they say, will be history


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> I do think things will improve for fat people in the future. I think we definitely need to start teaching kids from an early age to accept different sizes. I think schools should take steps to teach kids morality, because often they do not get it at home. I would like to see assemblies in schools where some fat/thin kid is encouraged to stand up in front of the rest of the school and talk about their experience of bullying and how it has hurt them. Maybe then we will have a generation who grows up not being obsessed with their bodies and trying to conform to what society projects to be beautiful.
> I think we definitely need to see more fat people on TV in leading roles. We need a Hollywood director of a blockbuster movie to say, right, I am going to choose someone fat for this role because there are a of fat people yet they're not getting the top roles so this is discrimination. I would like to see a really big action movie starring a fat guy who is the hero, who goes around beating up the baddies, who makes love to Keira Knightley. I would like to see a fat woman playing the heroine, I would like to see Brad Pitt kissing her and putting his arms around her and telling her she is beautiful. The media has an immense influence on a lot of people, and once they start seeing fat people appearing in a positive light, then a lot of fat people will feel better, they might think, hey, you know, I'm fat, but who cares, Brad Pitt was kissing a fat chick - and non fat people will start thinking, hey, if Keira was making love to a fat guy, then maybe fat guys aren't the "losers" I always felt they were.
> 
> Unfortunately, we do not yet live in such times. So we have to be pragmatic, and try and live our lives a little more carefully until the time when negative stereotypes against fat people have started to erode.



But we can't just twiddle our thumbs and be silent, just waiting for those stereotypes to erode. Because they won't just on their own.

I believe that the best way to get rid of these stereotypes is to just live our lives normally. We don't have to be fat people vs. skinny people, saying "only fat people do this and only skinny people do that." It's not a war against thin people, it's a war for equality. Yea, I eat in public, but so does that skinny person. Yea, I order a fruit smoothie. Just like that skinny woman. 

And that is a far more eloquent response than you deserve.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> it is actually a scientific fact



It's a scientific fact that you have voices in your head? Hell I knew that and I'm no scientist.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> It is 1am and I am tired. Some of my messages are being typed with one hand as I just rest in bed. So in some of my messages I drop apostrophes, and in some I don't bother to capitalise.
> 
> If that is the best you can come up with about my English ...



Then don't complain about other people's grammar when you can't handle the basics.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> It's a scientific fact that you have voices in your head? Hell I knew that and I'm no scientist.



no, it is a scientific fact that fat women are probably easier to lay


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> no, it is a scientific fact that fat women are probably easier to lay



Fuck you and that great big white horse you rode in on.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> no, it is a scientific fact that fat women are probably easier to lay



This statement excites me to no end. Mostly because I love shitstorms.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> no, it is a scientific fact that fat women are probably easier to lay


 
Sorry, Mossy. I predict the ban hammer on this one.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Sorry, Mossy. I predict the ban hammer on this one.



who gets banned, me, or those who did the scientific study?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> no, it is a scientific fact that fat women are probably easier to lay


Says four out of five voices in his head.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguy's mom seems pretty mad over the way he's talking down to all these women. She didn't raise him that way.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> no, it is a scientific fact that fat women are probably easier to lay



WTF!!!! yeah your ass is in for it now.

for that statment these pics are warranted


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> no, it is a scientific fact that fat women are probably easier to lay



Kinda like it's a scientific fat that men who still live with mommy after a certain age stand little chance of getting laid?


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Kinda like it's a scientific fat that men who still live with mommy after a certain age stand little chance of getting laid?



No. But like the fact that very thin men have a lot less chance of getting laid than other men.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> no, it is a scientific fact that fat women are probably easier to lay



That is an absolutely disgraceful statement to make.

And this person is still here.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> No. But like the fact that very thin men have a lot less chance of getting laid than other men.



I doubt that the reason some men aren't being laid has anything to do with being thin.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> No. But like the fact that very thin men have a lot less chance of getting laid than other men.



wow thats more bullshit than a bull with diarrhea.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jul 22, 2010)

gangstadawg said:


> wow thats more bullshit than a bull with diarrhea.



it is not. From the point of evolution, thin men were weaker than the bigger men, who were more likely to offer a woman protection and enable her to raise her kids. Therefore, women are predisposed to not want to sleep with very thin men.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

Yea, thin men never get laid. Like ever. 

Now us fat guys on the other hand? We get it all the time.

ALL THE TIME.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 22, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Sorry, Mossy. I predict the ban hammer on this one.





Will he be back with a new name...will he, Traci?...will he?!?

Fat women are easier to " lay ". A show of hands...how many fat women on this site would fuck this boy. We are a fairly good sample of fat women.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Will he be back with a new name...will he, Traci?...will he?!?
> 
> Fat women are easier to " lay ". A show of hands...how many fat women on this site would fuck this boy. We are a fairly good sample of fat women.


Not I.....I'd rather DIAF


----------



## Mathias (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> no, it is a scientific fact that fat women are probably easier to lay



What the fuck is he still doing here?


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 22, 2010)

Mathias said:


> What the fuck is he still doing here?



He's a V-word, he's looking to make it "rare" instead of nonexistant, and we're apparently easy to help him change things.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> He's a V-word, he's looking to make it "rare" instead of nonexistant, and we're apparently easy to help him change things.


Thankfully we're safe from his advances cos he thinks it's shallow to approach women he's attracted to. Ironically he doesn't think it's the least bit judgmental to condemn women who eat what he doesn't authorize, or attack women thinking for themselves or attack their reading comprehension skills. 

Other than that I think we miiiiiiiiight have his approval. 

(cross your fingers)


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Thankfully we're safe from his advances cos he thinks it's shallow to approach women he's attracted to. Ironically he doesn't think it's the least bit judgmental to condemn women who eat what he doesn't authorize, or attack women thinking for themselves or attack their reading comprehension skills.
> 
> Other than that I think we miiiiiiiiight have his approval.
> 
> (cross your fingers)



But I neeeeeed to have him! I'm irresistably drawn to guys who think little of me! Pleeeeease let me deflower him! [Not deflouring, as that would imply something to do with baked goods, and that's not allowed in the bedroom and not on a train... which makes me think of Dr. Seuss somehow.]


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> But I neeeeeed to have him! I'm irresistably drawn to guys who think little of me! Pleeeeease let me deflower him! [Not deflouring, as that would imply something to do with baked goods, and that's not allowed in the bedroom and not on a train... which makes me think of Dr. Seuss somehow.]


He's sleeping. He was typing with one hand (snicker) and laying in bed last time he checked in. We'll all catch up tomorrow. Til then, DON'T EAT A THING.


----------



## Myn (Jul 22, 2010)

> not allowed in the bedroom and not on a train... which makes me think of Dr. Seuss somehow.]



And now I'm desperately trying not to think of how a goat might be involved.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> *bananas are full of sugar,* they're still healthy. The bottom line is, they're not fatty, and so that is good.
> Look, there is nothing wrong with being fat, but there is something wrong with eating fatty food, because fatty food is unhealthy food. So eating fatty food is bad for both thin and fat people.



For somebody with diabetes bananas are NOT healthy if they are full of sugar. However, for example, a hamburger with cheese (minus the bun) which is full of fat in it is perfectly fine for a diabetic to eat because it has protein in it.

So if you aren't a doctor then I wouldn't be telling people what is good or not good for them to eat.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 22, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> He's sleeping. He was typing with one hand (snicker) and laying in bed last time he checked in. We'll all catch up tomorrow. Til then, DON'T EAT A THING.



I'm sure there's some consolation on his part that the one hand had low self-esteem issues and therefore was easy to lay.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 22, 2010)

Shosh said:


> That is an absolutely disgraceful statement to make.
> 
> And this person is still here.



I agree and it's been reported...let's see if they will even listen.


----------



## calauria (Jul 22, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> That's just ungratefulness.
> 
> The cashier was trying to make fat people feel good, by making a comment that went against the negative stereotype that fat people stuff themselves with unhealthy food from the likes of Burger King. Yet you wanted to punch her lights out? Honestly, there is no satisfying some people.



Be honest, you smoke crack before you log onto these boards, right?

lol!!


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 22, 2010)

Myn said:


> And now I'm desperately trying not to think of how a goat might be involved.



i would think up a dr suess parody rhyme for this but it would take too long to come up with the lyrics.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 22, 2010)

calauria said:


> Be honest, you smoke crack before you log onto these boards, right?
> 
> lol!!



its prolly laced.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 22, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I tried masturbating last night while I thought about you....but my clitoris fell off. It always has my best interest in mind.



HAHAAHAHBLIWEUFHOEWIHNikdrubngfsirn

I tried to rep you for that....


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok, Thinguy, I'm going to ask you a question that might seem kind of weird and maybe a little mean, but I ask it in all seriousness, not intending to be hurtful.

Based on your responses in this thread, and responses I've read from you in other threads, I wonder if you might have an autistic spectrum disorder, maybe just a little? Your deep concern about being misinterpreted, your need for "scientific proofs," and your seeming complete lack of awareness of how your statements are assumptive and highly over-generalizing, and how these statements might affect others seems an awful lot like symptoms of an autistic spectrum disorder. For example, maybe something like Aspergers, which is a type of "social autism," for lack of a better term. Like people with autism, people with Aspergers can run a spectrum of only having a few symptoms to having more which can often make their lives more difficult. I'm wondering if you might have a few Aspergers symptoms, which maybe you're aware of, or maybe not.

I could be completely wrong about this, but I've done some studies on this, worked with autistic kids and kids with Aspergers, and some of your behaviors kind of suggest that this might be a possibility. What do you think?


----------



## Myn (Jul 22, 2010)

As someone on the Asperger's scale, and the mom of a profoundly autistic son, I'd like to offer the opinion that he doesn't read as autistic to me.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 22, 2010)

Myn said:


> As someone on the Asperger's scale, and the mom of a profoundly autistic son, I'd like to offer the opinion that he doesn't read as autistic to me.



Yeah, I could be completely wrong. I'm on the AS scale, too, so sometimes I tend to 'see' symptoms in everyone.


----------



## calauria (Jul 22, 2010)

Myn said:


> As someone on the Asperger's scale, and the mom of a profoundly autistic son, I'd like to offer the opinion that he doesn't read as autistic to me.



I'm a mom of 2 autistic children.


----------



## calauria (Jul 22, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Ok, Thinguy, I'm going to ask you a question that might seem kind of weird and maybe a little mean, but I ask it in all seriousness, not intending to be hurtful.
> 
> Based on your responses in this thread, and responses I've read from you in other threads, I wonder if you might have an autistic spectrum disorder, maybe just a little? Your deep concern about being misinterpreted, your need for "scientific proofs," and your seeming complete lack of awareness of how your statements are assumptive and highly over-generalizing, and how these statements might affect others seems an awful lot like symptoms of an autistic spectrum disorder. For example, maybe something like Aspergers, which is a type of "social autism," for lack of a better term. Like people with autism, people with Aspergers can run a spectrum of only having a few symptoms to having more which can often make their lives more difficult. I'm wondering if you might have a few Aspergers symptoms, which maybe you're aware of, or maybe not.
> 
> I could be completely wrong about this, but I've done some studies on this, worked with autistic kids and kids with Aspergers, and some of your behaviors kind of suggest that this might be a possibility. What do you think?



Is it true that autistic boys behavior is a lot worse than girls?? My little girl, who is 6 she has tempter tantrums, but not like my 5 year old son!! When he has a tantrum, he starts sounding like James Brown. He can really cut up!! Especially when he sees some sort of aircraft. Both them have tantrums when they hear any sort of sirens


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 23, 2010)

Why do we need to make excuses for him? He's an ass plain and simple who comes in here and posts because he gets off on the rise he gets out of all the fatties.




thirtiesgirl said:


> Ok, Thinguy, I'm going to ask you a question that might seem kind of weird and maybe a little mean, but I ask it in all seriousness, not intending to be hurtful.
> 
> Based on your responses in this thread, and responses I've read from you in other threads, I wonder if you might have an autistic spectrum disorder, maybe just a little? Your deep concern about being misinterpreted, your need for "scientific proofs," and your seeming complete lack of awareness of how your statements are assumptive and highly over-generalizing, and how these statements might affect others seems an awful lot like symptoms of an autistic spectrum disorder. For example, maybe something like Aspergers, which is a type of "social autism," for lack of a better term. Like people with autism, people with Aspergers can run a spectrum of only having a few symptoms to having more which can often make their lives more difficult. I'm wondering if you might have a few Aspergers symptoms, which maybe you're aware of, or maybe not.
> 
> I could be completely wrong about this, but I've done some studies on this, worked with autistic kids and kids with Aspergers, and some of your behaviors kind of suggest that this might be a possibility. What do you think?


----------



## calauria (Jul 23, 2010)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Why do we need to make excuses for him? He's an ass plain and simple who comes in here and posts because he gets off on the rise he gets out of all the fatties.



Yeah, he does jack off....


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 23, 2010)

calauria said:


> Is it true that autistic boys behavior is a lot worse than girls?? My little girl, who is 6 she has tempter tantrums, but not like my 5 year old son!! When he has a tantrum, he starts sounding like James Brown. He can really cut up!! Especially when he sees some sort of aircraft. Both them have tantrums when they hear any sort of sirens



I've seen some girls with symptoms of Aspergers (which is a little different than autism, but on the autistic spectrum) throw some SERIOUS tantrums. I worked with one girl in middle school who literally threw herself out of her chair and landed on the floor, kicking and screaming, which went on for at least 10 minutes. When we finally calmed her down and got her to talk about what was making her so angry, the reason she was upset was because her science teacher had given them a multiple choice test and she was used to fill-in-the-blank. She'd never had a multiple choice test from that teacher before and it completely derailed her. The idea of multiple choice was _so wrong_ in her mind, that she didn't know how else to handle it.

That said, the research that I've studied has shown that boys tend to have learning disabilities and behavioral disorders more than girls do. It sucks, but that's what I've read. And in my years working with kids in the special ed program for LA Unified School District, I've worked with more boys than girls.



fatgirlflyin said:


> Why do we need to make excuses for him? He's an ass plain and simple who comes in here and posts because he gets off on the rise he gets out of all the fatties.



Well, if the diagnosis is a reality, it's not an excuse. He may have other issues that are prompting his behavior. That's not to say he can't make his own choices and make better ones at that, but with a diagnosis of Aspergers, it _can_ be more difficult.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 23, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Well, if the diagnosis is a reality, it's not an excuse. He may have other issues that are prompting his behavior. That's not to say he can't make his own choices and make better ones, at that, but with a diagnosis of Aspergers, it _can_ be more difficult.



Yeah, I know a couple people with Aspergers. I just think he's an ass.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Thankfully we're safe from his advances cos he thinks it's shallow to approach women he's attracted to. Ironically he doesn't think it's the least bit judgmental to condemn women who eat what he doesn't authorize, or attack women thinking for themselves or attack their reading comprehension skills.
> 
> Other than that I think we miiiiiiiiight have his approval.
> 
> (cross your fingers)



You left "women who masturbate" off your list.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 23, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You left "women who masturbate" off your list.


I knew one of my fat militant comrades wouldn't let me down.

Now go eat something.... ummm... approved, you scamp. Don't let Shecky see you.

Mmmmmm scampi......


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 23, 2010)

thinguyforbbw said:


> no, it is a scientific fact that fat women are probably easier to lay


Sorry Thingforguys, I don't know where you live, apparently Sluts "R" Us, but I don't know any large woman who crab-walks with neon lights pointing at her Vag. May I advise you to lay off the crack and porn? Yeah. That's not too healthy. 



*As for the ORIGINAL TOPIC of this thread: *


I cannot believe that! I hope that idiot got in trouble for discrimination of the customer. [Then again, I don't know how that is all done.]


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I knew one of my fat militant comrades wouldn't let me down.
> 
> Now go eat something.... ummm... approved, you scamp. Don't let Shecky see you.
> 
> Mmmmmm scampi......


I just finished off a chocolate pie. But don't worry, I wouldn't want to overindulge, so I only ate the filling and left the crust.


----------



## olwen (Jul 23, 2010)

This thread has become really off topic. I'm closing it for now. It may or may not be reopened.

/Mod


----------

